# Tecumseh 143.026706



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey everyone, im currently in the rebuild process of a Craftsmen Tecumseh engine. MODEL 143.026706, FAMILY 2TPXS.1951BC, DOM 02191CE0142.

I first need either a pdf repair manual for it or the torque specs and clearances.. I am also having a valve guide issue, the exhaust valve is loose in the guide and I need to know how the guide can be replaced. Thanks!:wave:


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Go to the first Sticky post at the top of this forum and you will fing a link to the manual you need. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks Geo for the useful pda, it showed me what I needed to know concerning the valve guides but unfortunately my engine was not listed on the cross reference section so I do not know what model I am dealing with to get the proper specs. I think it is because my engine is a newer model (2006). Help is appreciated!


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Your 143.026706 is a Tec LEV120-361553B


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

thank you!


----------

